# Cardinal Tetra & Cherry Shrimp



## Iain Sutherland (24 Aug 2011)

I hadnt ever heard that...? i hope not as am getting 15 sakura's next week in my iwagami with cardinals... although sakuras are a bit bigger.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 Aug 2011)

Know that Joe's (Bogman)  shrimp got eaten by Cardinals after he introduced Easycarbo to his tank (after I told him it would benefit the tank, sorry Joe   )He had nearly a 100 if I remember right and as soon as the Cardinals got the taste ,bye bye shrimp.Before the Easycarbo no problems


----------



## Themuleous (24 Aug 2011)

I've kept cardinals with cherries, with no apparent problem, that I saw anyway.

Sam


----------



## Alastair (25 Aug 2011)

Hi mate, take a look at this thread I started the other week viewtopic.php?f=9&t=16919 I've had no look as my cardinals pulled them to bits. 50 in total :0(


----------



## kev88 (27 Aug 2011)

I have 2 tetras and about 6 other shrimps. I did buy the tetras when they were small or same size as the shrimp (sakura/cherry/crs) and all got on fine to be honest!


----------

